# Voyager Digital (TSX:VOYG)



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Voyager Digital Announces Conditional Approval to List on the Toronto Stock Exchange

Voyager is a simple-to-use mobile app for buying, selling, and earning yield on crypto assets. It searches multiple exchanges to get the best prices without commission fees. It also pays monthly interest up to 12% APR including 9% APR on USDC and additional yield for loyalty token holders. They will also be adding stock trading and digital payments with recent acquisitions.

Voyager Digital is gearing up for rapid growth with new acquisition and all-star crypto partnership

It is currently rising on the US app store and coming to the Canadian and Euro app stores soon.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I've used this app since it came out and recommend it to anyone who wants to dabble in crypto. I can get almost as good yield as self-custody on chain and being publicly traded with a reputable team make it trustworthy. There is a spread on the trades but I find it better than most entry level exchanges like Coinbase, although not as cheap as Binance.

My complaints are the server crashes whenever there is a huge influx of users and I don't like the withdrawal fees and limits. These will hopefully be improved over time or with the upcoming loyalty rewards program. I prefer Celsius app for yield because it pays weekly but Voyager yields are pretty good if not slightly better without the extra hassle

It is certainly much better and cheaper than anything currently available to Canadians so launching on the Canadian app store should add a large number of users. I don't think any crypto exchanges in Canada connect to a bank directly yet so hopefully it will also have Canadian EFT like it has US ACH transfers


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

I have a little of the stock bought after the bitcoin fall earlier this year. Pretty strong sales growth - 65% quarter to quarter.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

It's an interesting stock, i made a big bet on IBKR on hopes that their crypto launch announced within 30 days can be a big catalyst for the stock.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Fain said:


> It's an interesting stock, i made a big bet on IBKR on hopes that their crypto launch announced within 30 days can be a big catalyst for the stock.


I didn't know that. I used to have IB and was recently thinking I need to move my non-reg back to them. I wonder if IBKR will use Coinbase or Gemini for custody

So why not buy COIN instead? VOYG is a much better value imo but they also don't really compete. Most of COIN revenue is coming from institutional investors

Webull seems to be very popular in the US and has stocks + crypto. Voyager wants to add stocks. Why not


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

m3s said:


> Webull seems to be very popular in the US


Fun fact : it's Chinese.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

m3s said:


> I didn't know that. I used to have IB and was recently thinking I need to move my non-reg back to them. I wonder if IBKR will use Coinbase or Gemini for custody
> 
> So why not buy COIN instead? VOYG is a much better value imo but they also don't really compete. Most of COIN revenue is coming from institutional investors
> 
> Webull seems to be very popular in the US and has stocks + crypto. Voyager wants to add stocks. Why not


COIN has priced in a lot of growth already into its price. My bet on IBKR is centered on 3 main catalysts. 1) Introduction of Crypto 2) Approval of the banking license application in the USA. 3) Rising Interest rates. 

I see downside risk as limited at the current valuation and if those events come and push their revenues higher in a significant way then I'm looking at retirement money. 


For crypto, i bet on Defi Yield technologies, Coin Analyst and NFT technologies in the Equity space. For tokens it's CRO, WAXP, BTC.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

VOYG is on the TSX now. NASDAQ maybe early 2022

It's down today with the US senate discussing regulation. Voyager is a brokerage not an exchange but it does pay yield which should be regulated (evil evil interest that competes with the big bankers 0.01% profitable yields)

It's now #39 in the finance rank of US iOS app store. CRO is 18 and COIN is 10


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Now #18 finance US iOS app store (up from #62 in a month) and #199 overall (now ahead of Dunkin Donuts)

Price is down relative to crypto probably because they use Celsius for yield and Celsius is being investigated

Interesting that zero fractional reserve is legal in US now but an over-collateralized loan is not


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

It was listed as an analyst upgrade in the G& M today. They felt the analysts' estimates for Q1 2022 were a little high hence the recent of 8% drop when they were missed.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Volumes are back up and could be hysteric in the next quarter or two. VOYG is diverging from the overall crypto market. 

I think it's down from the US dragging out litigation against over-collateralized lending (even though it is more mathematically sane than zero reserve banking) They need to appease the big bank lobbies to collect their millions in unrelated "speaking fees"

If VOYG manages to expand into Canada and/or Europe as planned that will be more volume from places with less crypto trading options. They already acquired a company in France and they already trade in Canada on the TSX

Their yield program is outsourced to Celsius anyways. They make their yield on the trading spreads


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Up 16% this morn on news of 5 year exclusive partnership with Dallas Mavericks

COIN is now the #1 app in the USA. That's right it just passed TikTok and YouTube. Crypto.com is now #5 overall and Voyager is #13 in finance apps (ahead of Bank of America and Wells Fargo) Canadians are still in their igloos wondering what the NFT. Meanwhile Disney launches its NFTs in a few weeks

Hopefully Voyager app comes to Canada because it is better for newbs than Coinbase. But why gamble if you don't know how when you can already buy the VOYG casino on the TSX


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Up 25% today


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Almost 1B increase in market cap based on an agreement with a single basketball team? That seems....frothy.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

nobleea said:


> Almost 1B increase in market cap based on an agreement with a single basketball team? That seems....frothy.


Could be. What really matters is number of users. Marketing plays a big part there.

Lots of people know Coinbase, Robinhood, crypto.com but much less know Voyager (which is easily better than Coinbase and RH for most new users imo) COIN is probably a safety bet but Voyager is undervalued by comparison. Americans have to go OTC to buy VYGVF when they can buy COIN on NASDAQ

I thought FB and GOOG were frothy but reality was boomer metrics just didn't apply to them


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I was adding under 12 this week and now dumping above 17

Not bad for a few days of trading. I was holding for the expansion to Canada and Europe not Mavericks but who knows when expansion comes

Like I said above it was diverging from the market


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

m3s said:


> I was adding under 12 this week and now dumping above 17
> 
> Not bad for a few days of trading. I was holding for the expansion to Canada and Europe not Mavericks but who knows when expansion comes
> 
> Like I said above it was diverging from the market


I have a little so now about even after today. Still way undervalued company. Beth Kindig likes this stock in the crypto trading area.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Closed up nearly 40% in 1 day. Insanity. Looking up Beth Kindig

I was scrolling through the top 100 iOS apps in the US. If Voyager stays up there it's in good company. Like I don't see $1-5B companies in the top 100 apps.. They're all 10-100x higher in market cap

Robinhood is $30B and Coinbase is $65B


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Beth is kind of the tech guru for silicon valley stocks. She knows which companies are good from a technical, developer based perspective.
Article about Voyager vs Coinbase here " Why We’re Skipping Coinbase and Prefer Voyager Digital: Overview of Crypto Trading"



Beth.technology | Analysis on the Best Tech Stocks


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Voyager App is now top 10 financial app on both iOS and Android

This must be all for the SHIB coin


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Or maybe...

_Mark Cuban's Dallas Mavericks say they'll give $100 in bitcoin to people who download the Voyager Digital app this week_


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Still flying on the earnings beat this am


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Up 13% today and 100% on the month

I rotated out. Voyager didn't stay in the top 10 finance apps and the US is targeting crypto products with yield

They still have Canada/Europe expansion coming and maybe stock trading


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Voyager announced a debit Mastercard that uses USDC while earning 9% on USDC. This makes it far easier to hold spending cash in USDC

Interesting how Voyager's token VGX is currently up 50% this week while VOYG stock has crashed nearly as much in the opposite direction.

I don't hold any of either currently but I'd rather hold the stock than the token as the company controls the token.. could be a nice time to buy VOYG


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

VOYG down -85% over the last 6 months.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MrBlackhill said:


> VOYG down -85% over the last 6 months.


Yup. There's a long list of tech stocks down 85%. Crazy times

I remember I made some very quick money on this and got out. COIN is also down about the same. I lost some money there but made it back elsewhere. I cashed out a lot of risky stuff last fall. I still have a lot of crypto generating crazy yields but I made sure to de-risk very early

Should be good buy opportunities this year but I'm not that interested in VOYG now. The US is attacking these apps that pay decent yield "to protect the consumer"

Notice they are attacking the ones that are trying to do things legitimately instead of the biggest scams. They seem perfectly fine with letting the scams be



m3s said:


> *Up 13% today and 100% on the month
> 
> I rotated out.* Voyager didn't stay in the top 10 finance apps and the US is targeting crypto products with yield
> 
> They still have Canada/Europe expansion coming and maybe stock trading


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Rumours that SBF (FTX, 2nd largest Joe Biden donor) bought Voyager or at least a %

Also recently bought a chunk of Robinhood and seems to be bailing out/buying all kinds of things

SBF will probably be the Larry Fink of the zoomers


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Filed for Chap 11 bankruptcy.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The ponzi scheme dominos are falling.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

My VOYG cost basis was under $10 and averaged out approaching $20 for a +100% gain in less than a year

Voyager is run by the guy who created e*trade so I don't think he had malicious intent which would be a ponzi scheme

sags will always be poor because he blames the world for his problems since someone threw out his hockey cards


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Ponzi schemes and scams, with some securities fraud mixed in for good measure.

Bitcoin has fallen from $68000 to $20000 and the volume has dried up so much the exchanges laid off employees.

Wait to see what happens to the Bitcoin price when billions of dollars worth get liquidated by the bankruptcy trustees in all these bankruptcies.

The house of cards is collapsing and the founders are on the run.

Cornell Law professor Dan Awry writes: “If you thought securities regulation was a jolt to the crypto community, just wait until they learn about bankruptcy law.”

An entertaining and humorous summation of the comedy called crypto and the financial disaster coming to a neighbourhood near them.








Crypto collapse: 3AC, Voyager, Celsius, and other DeFi casualties


Just slight urban renovations, you understand




amycastor.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

m3s said:


> My VOYG cost basis was under $10 and averaged out approaching $20 for a +100% gain in less than a year
> 
> Voyager is run by the guy who created e*trade so I don't think he had malicious intent which would be a ponzi scheme
> 
> sags will always be poor because he blames the world for his problems since someone threw out his hockey cards


You best hang onto the “winnings” because if the court rules they are a ponzi or fraud scheme, you will have to return it to the bankruptcy trustee, as happened in the Bernie Madoff ponzi scheme.

Something called “ill gotten gains” or such.

I do hope you had enough common sense to report all the earnings on your tax filings, because they may be checking that while they are at it.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The founder of Voyager worked for a brokerage acquired by E-Trade.

He didn’t create it.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

sags said:


> You best hang onto the “winnings” because if the court rules they are a ponzi or fraud scheme, you will have to return it to the bankruptcy trustee, as happened in the Bernie Madoff ponzi scheme.
> 
> Something called “ill gotten gains” or such.
> 
> I do hope you had enough common sense to report all the earnings on your tax filings, because they may be checking that while they are at it.


It's a drop in the bucket saggy old man. It was in a TFSA so no reporting required.

Of course when anyone has any success you have to come up with some reason that they must have got it unfairly because you have never succeeded at anything yourself. All you do is whine and complain about everything in life. I've never seen you post anything constructive or positive in 10 years. All you do is post reasons why nothing will work. This is why you fail consistently and have to wait for someone to hand you a job at a party

This kinds of people need to be called out for their bs. Take a hint saggy old miserable man


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Good to hear you have no tax worries.

It is true that I have been warning about all these crypto companies for a long time, as have some others.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

sags said:


> You best hang onto the “winnings” because if the court rules they are a ponzi or fraud scheme, you will have to return it to the bankruptcy trustee, as happened in the Bernie Madoff ponzi scheme.
> 
> Something called “ill gotten gains” or such.
> 
> I do hope you had enough common sense to report all the earnings on your tax filings, because they may be checking that while they are at it.


I won't have to return anything from trading a public stock on the TSX in a TFSA saggy man

Ask yourself why so many users block you and what you contribute to this community. I don't see anything of value


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

m3s said:


> *I've used this app since it came out and recommend it to anyone who wants to dabble in crypto. I can get almost as good yield as self-custody on chain and being publicly traded with a reputable team make it trustworthy. There is a spread on the trades but I find it better than most entry level exchanges like Coinbase, although not as cheap as Binance.*
> 
> My complaints are the server crashes whenever there is a huge influx of users and I don't like the withdrawal fees and limits. These will hopefully be improved over time or with the upcoming loyalty rewards program. I prefer Celsius app for yield because it pays weekly but Voyager yields are pretty good if not slightly better without the extra hassle
> 
> It is certainly much better and cheaper than anything currently available to Canadians so launching on the Canadian app store should add a large number of users. I don't think any crypto exchanges in Canada connect to a bank directly yet so hopefully it will also have Canadian EFT like it has US ACH transfers


Sure..........whatever.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

sags said:


> Sure..........whatever.


Didn't you work for a failed bankrupted company your entire life? Does that mean GM is a ponzi and anyone who invested in GM should pay?

Do you think taxpayers should bail out Voyager and Celsius for their incompetency to save their dumbass employees like GM? I also didn't lose any funds from Voyager or Celsius because I understand times change.

You don't seem to understand that you have to time these things and always be ready to sell. This is because you don't actually trade anything


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Voyager trustee committee rejected the "lowball" offer from Sam Bank-Friedman's FTX.


----------

